# Kitten Wanted



## charliedaydream (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi 

We are looking for a male kitten, ideally a tabby or tabby/white under 15 weeks, to collect end of September.

In the surrey area, but happy to travel. Our situation is young couple, home owners, garden, work from home regularly, already have a 7 yr old female cat.

Would much prefer to adopt then buy, but concerned we wouldnt be approved for a kitten to be rehomed to as we already have a cat and we arent at home all day every day. Thoughts on this appreciated please. 

If anyone out there volunteers for any surrey based centres that have kittens in at the moment please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rescues don't tend to home very young kittens to people that are out all day at work, as kittens don't only need to be fed 4 times a day but they also need alot of socialisation to help them to grow into happy healthy well balanced cats,which they just can't get if someone works long hours. Some rescues will allow older kittens to go to homes where people work quite hours though. It really depends on the rescue and what requirements they have for adopting a kitten/cat. 
Try these rescues in your area.
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Surrey

You may want to consider these kittens
Cats & kittens | Hounslow Animal Welfare

Ali ,Lexi
Rosemary,Petunia,Basil,Lavender or even their mum who is only 19 months of age
Gambit,Sprinkles

http://www.kumfykatzrescue.co.uk/
Kipper

ARC - Animals Needing Homes

ARC - Animals Needing Homes

Cats at Romney house cat rescue | Romney House Cat Rescue
Lilys babies

Katz Castle
Marvis and her tabby kitten

Alice

The 5 month old girlie whos owner had a drug problem

9 week old tabby female

DIANA BRIMBLECOMBE ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE
Cherry

Horley Rescue
Myrtle

EDDIE and ARNIE

good luck in your search


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

How fixed are you on colour? I have a litter at the moment but they're colourpoints, not tabbies. However, I do have one little man that would do well with another cat provided she was gentle. He will be ready for homing on the 26th of September when he will be 13 weeks old. He's a Persian. If you'd like more information, please contact me privately by sending a message or emailing info (at) moonspuncats (dot) co (dot) uk, replacing the words in () with the appropriate sign on the keyboard (Sorry, I'm paranoid about spammers!). We can then arrange for you to be interviewed etc. Kittens are all GCCF registered.


----------

